# Domain Unregistered?! (Unable to embed picture?)



## Kr1zalid (Mar 8, 2011)

Or it's just me?


----------



## Kr1zalid (Mar 11, 2011)

Seriously no one?


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 11, 2011)

I can't tell from the screen shot, but how are you embedding the pictures? Lots of people on here use Image Shack with no problems. 

This is the proper method; place



tags before and after the URL of the image (the URL must end in .jpg or .gif or other image file). 

I don't know how Image Shack indexes your photos, but you may have to right click the image and select "view image" or "view image in another tab" to get to the URL ending in .jpg.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Mar 11, 2011)

It's actually a screenshot of another member's FT thread (See the link above the picture), and also some NGD threads. I have that problem when I open some threads in the forums with pictures when members embed the pictures from Imageshack. I just want to know what exactly is happening here...


----------



## gunshow86de (Mar 11, 2011)

^

Oh, sorry. Your original post didn't specify you can't view other people's pictures, plus your title says "Unable to Embed Picture."

I don't know why you can't see the pictures; either a country code restriction or they are dead links (people often delete old photos because those sites limit how much you can upload).


----------



## Kr1zalid (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh yeah, I thought the problem is because members cannot embed the picture properly that's why I write there in the title. My bad. 

Now talking about if it's a dead link or not, I can actually click on the "picture" and it opens a new tab automatically that links to the original picture in Imageshack. So, I'm pretty sure it's not a dead link though.... But why would country code restriction would prevent me from viewing embeded pictures? Hmm...


----------



## rfseet (Mar 12, 2011)

to save on bandwidth. i've got that problem too.


----------



## Kr1zalid (Mar 12, 2011)

rfseet said:


> to save on bandwidth. i've got that problem too.


 
Great...


----------



## Chris (Mar 12, 2011)

Just attach them to the post.


----------



## JamesM (Mar 12, 2011)

Or get photobucket.


----------

